# Do you eat lamb?



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Lamby is very curious...

Edit: 
Lamby would like to send all those who answered NO a hug and some love. :squeeze:heart
He is afraid of everyone that said YES. :eek


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

MmMMmmMmMmmMmMM


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

uke!!!!


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

sure, i had some about a month ago.

tasted meh though.


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

No, I'm vegetarian for life.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

We never ate lamb in our family. Just chicken, pork and sometimes fish.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm not opposed to it but I never have that I can remember.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

h00dz said:


> MmMMmmMmMmmMmMM


 What exactly is that?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Roast Lamb is the tastiest of all meats.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

No, and I never will; even if that means I have to die of starvation. 
I find them too adorable to eat.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

SummerRae said:


> No, and I never will; even if that means I have to die of starvation.
> I find them too adorable to eat.


 Well, you know how that goes, right? If it's already dead, somebody is going to eat it anyway. It's not like they're going to go out back and slaughter the poor thing because you ordered it. It's just a piece of meat. It's not like it's gonna holler or anything.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Never. _ .


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

mmmm Gyro.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Never have because they're too cute to eat, and never will because I'm a vegetarian (have been for 13 years, will be for the rest of my life).


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh that lamb in the first post looks like it'd be very tasty in a stew...


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, but I had some baby carrots this morning.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh yeah? Lambs are too cute to eat? Well, how about these?


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes I love lamb. Cooked or raw both taste great to me.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Amethyst Forest said:


> Never have because they're too cute to eat, and never will because I'm a* vegetarian* (have been for 13 years, will be for the rest of my life).


You dont like bacon???? :no


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> Oh yeah? Lambs are too cute to eat? Well, how about these?












Couldn't help myself it looks so good.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

M0rbid said:


> You dont like bacon???? :no


No.
Ham?
No.
Pork Chops?
Dad! Those all come from the same animal!!


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't like it, but I'll eat it reluctantly if someone makes it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Never tried it


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Never had it. I've had Kangaroo lol


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I tried it once and thought it tasted yucky!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

missingno said:


> Couldn't help myself it looks so good.


Fair enough. The people I find most annoying are those who get all teary-eyed at the thought of actual animals being processed into meat but thoughtlessly consume it anyway. I'm still against eating meat in principle but I can live people who do eat it _and_ are willing to face the consequences.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I only eat chicken/pig/moose/cow, nothing else. But if I grow up with the animals I can't bare to eat them, I'd feel terrible.


----------



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)

Ive tasted it in the past. Wouldnt eat anymore since im vegetarian(wannabe).


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Daniel C said:


> Oh yeah? Lambs are too cute to eat? Well, how about these?


Dude, now I'm really friggin' hungry. Thanks a lot


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

No, I'm a vegetarian.


----------



## msax21 (Dec 21, 2013)

SuicideSilence said:


> No, I'm a vegetarian.


how long have u been one?

cause my sister's 14 and just became one along with 3 of her friends. I feel like it's the new craze to go vegetarian haha


----------



## msax21 (Dec 21, 2013)

I think I've had lamb before...
not even sure though. I eat everything basically except like sushi or really fried foods.


----------



## hasbeenpugged (Nov 10, 2013)

Greek roast lamb or lamb shoulders are delicious.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Never tried lamb.


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

msax21 said:


> how long have u been one?
> 
> cause my sister's 14 and just became one along with 3 of her friends. I feel like it's the new craze to go vegetarian haha


I've been a vegetarian for almost 6 years now. I didn't chose to become a vegetarian because it was in style or anything. I did it because I wanted to. Do you know why your sister chose to become a vegetarian? If she is doing it for health reasons, she should be mindful to substitute meat with other nutritious food so that she doesn't lack in vitamins.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I've had lamb chops and I'm not a fan.


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes. But not rabbit. There's a cuteness line even I won't cross.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I've had it before but don't really like it. I'm a picky eater.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## fumimarie (Dec 15, 2013)

Never!


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

M0rbid said:


> You dont like bacon???? :no


I do like MorningStar Farms vegetarian bacon (aka "facon" or "fakin-bacon"). That stuff is absolutely delicious! :yes As odd as it may sound, I actually like it far more than regular bacon (even before I became a vegetarian).


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

What if the lamb was brought up organic on a free range farm? Would you try it then.. knowing that every effort was made to keep them happy and healthy? Or even try 2 tooth lamb (google it)??


----------



## Lizzy84 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes. But I would eat human, so don't have the highest standards when it comes to food!


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Lizzy84 said:


> Yes. *But I would eat human*, so don't have the highest standards when it comes to food!


You serious?


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I've never had lamb, I did get tricked into eating rabbit once though.....


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've tried it once or twice but it's not my vibe at all


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

No, I do not like to feast upon the flesh of other creatures.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

**** anyone who eat baby animals


----------



## Lizzy84 (Dec 29, 2013)

M0rbid said:


> You serious?


My only concern would be risk of infection. But if I was starving to death and someone offered me a steak but said it was from a dead human rather than a dead cow, dead lamb, dead chicken, dead whatever, then yes I'd eat it. I don't see the logic in getting emotionally tied up over one species but not others when survival concerned. I know that's an odd position.

I should just point out that I'm not some Hannibal Lecter type that secretly goes around hacking people to bits and frying their brains! :sus


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I've never tried lamb. I feel weird eating animals that are not chicken.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Daniel C said:


> Oh yeah? Lambs are too cute to eat? Well, how about these?


Pigs aren't cute.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I think I have had it once or twice, but I can't remember how I felt about it, taste-wise. I'd eat it again though. Cute or not.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Hell yea I eat lamb.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Lizzy84 said:


> Yes. But I would eat human, so don't have the highest standards when it comes to food!


lol I guess you don't discriminate on meat lol.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Lamb is probably my favourite meat. Roast lamb with all the trimmings or a lamb curry 



SummerRae said:


> No, and I never will; even if that means I have to die of starvation.
> I find them too adorable to eat.


Would you be OK with eating them after they grow up and become less cute then?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I like the taste of lamb much more than pork but the texture of a lamb chop grosses me out.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

Of course. Anyone that doesn't eat lamb is unaustralian.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

SummerRae said:


> I only eat chicken/pig/moose/cow, nothing else. But if I grow up with the animals I can't bare to eat them, I'd feel terrible.


What does moose taste like?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I've eaten lamb before but I didn't love it and I didn't hate it. I'd eat it again if it were prepared for me.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

New Zealand lamb is the best!


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

It's ok, but I prefer veal


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, rarely!.....it costs around US$400,,,

back in the mid 90's half-Lamb from New Zealand=US$22!

it tates good if t's fresh.....


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

KiwiGirl said:


> New Zealand lamb is the best!


True,, but ur milk is nasty! brrr


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

so you kill innocent animals to eat them? gross.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> so you kill innocent animals to eat them? gross.


And you probably kill innocent flys and mosquitoes because they are annoying


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

monotonous said:


> **** anyone who eat baby animals


Try some mutton then


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh yeah. Lamb is a favorite. Sheppard's pie, Irish Lamb Stew, rack of lamb chops, curried lamb in roti, Indian tandoori lamb. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Resonance said:


>


Yes they do yes they do 
And endangered animals taste better 
Extinct animals must have been very very tasty 
View attachment 35801


Mmmmm yes I will


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Grog said:


> Yes they do yes they do
> And endangered animals taste better
> Extinct animals must have been very very tasty
> View attachment 35801
> ...


Hahaha, that pic.. Hush is going to hate that


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Grog said:


> Yes they do yes they do
> And endangered animals taste better
> Extinct animals must have been very very tasty
> View attachment 35801
> ...





h00dz said:


> Hahaha, that pic.. Hush is going to hate that


Oh, Grog. How dare you eat such cute babies. Please stay away from koalas, sand cats, penguins and other sweet animals. Try eating ugly insects instead!

Hoody, stop brainwashing everyone into eating Lamby! :bat


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hush7 said:


> Oh, Grog. How dare you eat such cute babies. Please stay away from koalas, sand cats, penguins and other sweet animals. Try eating ugly insects instead!
> 
> Hoody, stop brainwashing everyone into eating Lamby! :bat


But what about poor little piggy's? Is it one rule for lambs another rule for porkers?


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

tannasg said:


> But what about poor little piggy's? Is it one rule for lambs another rule for porkers?


Tanny, don't eat Lamby or his friend, Piglet. Have some veggie bacon or veggie sausage instead!


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Hush7 said:


>


God that looks tasty! :yes


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Bacon and Gyro


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

h00dz said:


> God that looks tasty! :yes


What I was thinking lol, just they'll make some nice hot dogs/burgers one day


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh yeah


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

View attachment 36177


Ok I won't eat the whole thing we'll not at once any way .


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I have eaten lamb. For most in this area, it is not staple (we tend to eat more pork, beef, chicken, turkey, fish). I like it really spiced up in a gyro, but otherwise it is a strange meat. I am not 100% comfortable eating strange meats. Can't explain that, but I think a lot of people know what i mean.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I tried lamb for the first time last week, was ok not my favourite meat, I grew up around farms and owned a few pet lambs when I was younger, I have no problem eating them, as long as their treated well when alive and slaughtered in the most humane way possible , nature itself would not be so kind, I've seen wild dogs attack sheep , sheep with legs ripped off and intestines hanging out and they were still alive , the dogs were shot of course but things like that can toughen people up a bit...


----------

